# More positive results for the TRU SSLD6 Line Driver



## burnurass (Jun 27, 2007)

dan_f said:


> I dsigned the SSLD-6 for Tru. I design tons of stuff for the pro world here in LA with fully balanced inputs and outputs. I do some of the best balanced inputs made, both with solid state designs with a 90db+ common mode rejection ratio as well as with Jensen and Cinemag transformers.
> 
> This product was done unbalanced for the simple reason that most head units and amps have unbalanced outputs and inputs. Then to connect an unbalanced source to a balanced input you lose most of the advantages of a balanced input. And when you connect a balanced output to an unbalanced input, you lose all the advantages of a balanced line.
> 
> ...


Dan, thanks for designing a GREAT PRODUCT.

Here's a little history on my car:
I've been using the ECLIPSE AVN navigation source units for about 3 years (AVN5435, AVN6600, AVN6610, and now AVN6620). I've been EXTREMELY satisfied with all of them, each with more improvements with the newer unit. In my 2003 Nissan Maxima, i've always had a small problem with the eclipse's and the maxima...Engine whine and a noise floor. It seems as if the general concensus is that Nissans are notorious for having engine whine problems. I've tried the PPI DCX-730 to help out some, but I still had noise with that thing. I had to set the levels to "-" to get rid of the noise floor but had to compensate other ways to get more sound. I even tried to use a Soundstream Tube Preamp PRIOR to the PPI....still the same issues if not worse. The line driver was rendered useless as it introduced more noise for me. 

What intrigued me to purchase this line driver was a quick listen to Manny's Maxima. We've always had the same noise/whine issues so I was interested in what it did for his system. he "claimed" that his noise/whine issues were gone..but I couldn't believe it until I heard it with my own ears. To be honest, I purchased this for 75% for the noise/whine reduction more than the increase in signal to the amps (thought it was a very nice improvement..more on it later)

The Results:
I set the levels for the SSLD6 less than half way just to see what it can do. On my DLS RA50 amplifier, I used to have my gains up more than 3/4 of the way and the volume on my eclipse at 60 to get it to where I wanted the volume to be. NOW....the RA50 is set at 1/3 gain and the volume on the headunit is only at 40!! I get the same volume but the sounds is more ballsier and it sounds like it gave the Dyn's new LIFE. All that stuff is great, but the best part of the SSLD6 is that I have NO MORE WHINE or NOISE FLOOR ISSUES!!! I think that is the most amazing thing about this TRU piece. I do realize that some songs have hiss, so I tried a lot of different CD's to test it out. 

GREAT JOB DAN for designing this amazing piece. This will stay in my collection for a LONG TIME. DLS should thank you for making me KEEP my RA50 as I was about to change it to something else to get more sound out of my system. I haven't even really played much with the settings yet so I'm sure I'll have better results when I get around to doing that.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Haha....like GONE? Man I was afraid that it would'nt tackle an Eclipse whine in our cars!wtf...

What took you so long? lol. Are you free sat? Come by i'd love to play with your gains


----------



## burnurass (Jun 27, 2007)

3.5max6spd said:


> Haha....like GONE? Man I was afraid that it would'nt tackle an Eclipse whine in our cars!wtf...
> 
> What took you so long? lol. Are you free sat? Come by i'd love to play with your gains


GONE..EXTINCT..DELETED...ANNIHILATED....MORE LIKE VANISHED like a magic trick  

LOL combination of SKIING + waiting for a replacement headunit, etc...its in now so that's all that counts.

Saturday I should be free...would def. appreciate you playing with my gains.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

burnurass said:


> GONE..EXTINCT..DELETED...ANNIHILATED....MORE LIKE VANISHED like a magic trick
> 
> LOL combination of SKIING + waiting for a replacement headunit, etc...its in now so that's all that counts.
> 
> Saturday I should be free...would def. appreciate you playing with my gains.


Its good to hear man. I figure worse case scenario you'd have more signal, but the whine..I know it pissed you off as much as me. Good ridance! hehe.

How did you connect the power ground to the unit? I just tapped into my HU for'm(since i measured the resistance at every other ground i tried throughtout the car with the same results ) and ....it was gone! The interesting part of this situation is your HU's gave you noise/whine issues, my current HU didnt(although in the past 8443/8455 have to some extent). In my case it was using other units/ LD in between my HU and amps (h701, PPI DCX730..) that would introduce the noise. So it has worked out nicely. Chu's never really had any issues in this dept.

So yes, thank you Dan. You've done a hell of a job in designing this preamp to somehow manhandle this grounding/ground loop issue the way it did.


----------



## burnurass (Jun 27, 2007)

3.5max6spd said:


> Its good to hear man. I figure worse case scenario you'd have more signal, but the whine..I know it pissed you off as much as me. Good ridance! hehe.
> 
> How did you connect the power ground to the unit? I just tapped into my HU for'm(since i measured the resistance at every other ground i tried throughtout the car with the same results ) and ....it was gone! The interesting part of this situation is your HU's gave you noise/whine issues, my current HU didnt(although in the past 8443/8455 have to some extent). In my case it was using other units/ LD in between my HU and amps (h701, PPI DCX730..) that would introduce the noise. So it has worked out nicely. Chu's never really had any issues in this dept.
> 
> So yes, thank you Dan. You've done a hell of a job in designing this preamp to somehow manhandle this grounding/ground loop issue the way it did.


Tapped power from the headunit, grounded on the same ground I use for my headunit. I have so many wires behind my headunit it's amazing I have no noise/whine right now.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

sweet! how much do they run?


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

IIRC MSRP $299


----------



## badbowtie1972 (Nov 22, 2006)

Thank You for this write up...I have a Nissan Titan with the same problem. Where can one of these be purchased online?


----------



## burnurass (Jun 27, 2007)

badbowtie1972 said:


> Thank You for this write up...I have a Nissan Titan with the same problem. Where can one of these be purchased online?


No problem...
I purchased this locally as I'm lucky to have an authorized TRU dealer extremely close to my house.  

Good luck! This will definately SOLVE/If not improve dramatically your noise/whine issues and as a byproduct give your system a HUGE boost.


----------

